# Brand new to this site :)



## kaitlyn_d

Hi everyone! My name is Kaitlyn, I'm 21 years old and my husband is 22. We've been married since April of 2012 and we're very excited and ready to become parents :). we are on cycle 3 of ttc our first baby! open to talk to anyone and everyone!


----------



## Raisinet

Hi Kaitlyn! I'm also in my cycle 3 of TTC! Each month gets harder and harder especially the 2WW which I'm in right now. Im on 8dpo and will test on 10 but everyday feels like a week :cry: Good luck to us!!! :dust:


----------



## kaitlyn_d

Hi! yay! I'm pretty sure i'm on cd 2, crossing my fingers for your bfp! and mine too hopefully :))) i just know this time will draaag!


----------



## Raisinet

On cd2? Thats good! Make sure you don't miss your fertile window! I've learned a lot the passed couple months, lol!! When you're in your 2 week wait you should go to this post Symptoms by DPO. AF or BFP? (please read first post)  It's really informative and helpful but it will drive you nuts also, lol!! What's wrong with us women???  My advice to you would be DON'T OVER ANALYZE every thing that is happening to your body. But I just can't help myself,lol!! 

FX'd for us this month!!! 3rd is the charm right?


----------



## kaitlyn_d

oh my i have no idea why i said cd 2... I'm 2 dpo! yikes I'm losing it haha. and i am terrible with over analyzing everything! i think i drive my husband CRAZY! yes sooo hoping 3rd time's a charm!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Welcome to the forum, hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Raisinet

YAY!! You're right behind me then! Praying this is our time!! I have 2 more days before I test! It's quite nerve racking... The days do draaagggg....


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## kaitlyn_d

Thank you everyone! :) :D


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to baby and bump, good luck ttc :dust: xx


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome! Best of luck! :flower:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## jadeboiling

Welcome :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------

